# A funny thing on the way, indeed



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2019)

Παιδεύτηκα αρκετά μέχρι να επιλέξω νήμα και τίτλο...


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 12, 2019)

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 6, 2020)

Εντωμεταξύ, στο site του Duden, η γνωστή ειδοποίηση περί cookies έχει τη μορφή λήμματος λεξικού:


----------

